# Does anyone else find this..



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Occasionally I get too lazy to figure out certain chords in a song and I'll search out the Internet for a source to easily give me the chords. 
I find just about every song I search, usually on ultimate-guitar.com but theres others, is wrong. Usually I can get what I need from a certain part of the song that I'm having trouble with but if I follow the chords posted some of the changes are way out there and don't even remotely go with the melody of the song. 
Just wondering if anyone else finds this?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Most of them time they are wrong. Sometimes the comments section will argue over different types of wrong.

I got into a dispute with a few "transcribers" on there over a few chords in a Jeff Healey song a few weeks ago. I had the chords confirmed by a JHB member, but that wasn't enough.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like chordie the best as you can transpose. Not too often I find errors. When I do, it’s usually in a complex harmonic situation.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I am far from professional level, but many published version are so bad...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

So wrong.

Often I find those youtube how to play videos tend to be more accurate.

Not that Marty guy though. He plays every song with five basic major chords.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> I had the chords confirmed by a JHB member, but that wasn't enough.


"but that wasn't enough" part killed me


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

Guncho said:


> Often I find those youtube how to play videos tend to be more accurate.


And there's a lot of vids to choose from at times, depending on the song.
I listen to a few and settle on the most accurate to my ears.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yup, same on bass. The main resource is bigbasstabs.com but they have a lot of garbage there too. Youtube, look at a couple and see who's playing competently.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just use them (most tab sites) as a general guideline to the key, chords, and notes. Then it's time to sit down with the original tune and transcribe it yourself. Within your own means of course. Depends a lot on chord voicing and difficulty of the song though. It's a great idea to watch some of the better Youtube tuts, but finding the proper one may be more difficult depending on your experience and ear training level as well. Everyone plays and learns at a different level, and many many so called teachers on Youtube also play and teach at VERY different levels. That's something that needs consideration.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> So wrong.
> 
> *Often I find those youtube how to play videos tend to be more accurate.*
> 
> Not that Marty guy though. He plays every song with five basic major chords.


You're definitely right about that. I usually use youtube tutorials when I'm learning a complete song or a complex solo. Youtube videos I can get more in depth with. Sometimes though, I just want to quickly pickup the chords in a particular part of a song that I may have forgotten or an easier song that has a couple of strange chords that I may not be hearing right. So I try to use the chord charts posted as a confirmation.
I've gotten so lazy. I remember a time when I had to keep picking the tone arm up to go over the solo to learn it note for note. Anyway I guess I'll have to give up on these transcribe sites and just stick to youtube even if its only a couple chords I'm trying to confirm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> I had to keep picking the tone arm up to go over the solo to learn it note for note.


I remember those days.
Thankfully, cassette players came along.


----------

